# Fish Lake Tournament



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow what a turn out. I figured there would be a few hundred people, not what ended up being there. The folks that helped out with the tournament did the best job of any tournament that I have ever been on. They were the real winners here. They did one hell of a job. Beyond and above peoples expectations. There may have been over 1700 people, but they handled it great. A million thanks to all of them. I hope they can do this again next year. I did ok on the fish and located the perch a little late in the tournament. I didn't win anything for the number of perch or the weight class, but I scored big on the raffle. I walked away with a brand new gas ice auger. I was stoked. I was the first ticket to be drawn out of all those people. I never win anything, but I did this time. A big thank you to the people who donated the auger. I don't know what the total weights were at the end, but if someone knows please post it. The weather was great, fellow ice fishermen were great and everyone had a good time. So, thank you to all that helped out with the tournament and prizes.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I heard over 40,000 perch were harvested. 

Looks like the kokanee experiment is good to go at this point.


----------



## gmanhunter (Dec 27, 2007)

I would believe it. There was a lot of people. I hope there is some left for me to catch in 2 weeks. I think the goal was for 10,000. I hope this helps the lake out. Maybe next year the perch will be bigger and the trout chunkier.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

gmanhunter said:


> I would believe it. There was a lot of people. I hope there is some left for me to catch in 2 weeks. I think the goal was for 10,000. I hope this helps the lake out. Maybe next year the perch will be bigger and the trout chunkier.


It should help out a lot.

If the Kokanee aka Mac food gets established as planned, they can out compete smaller perch for plankton.

Which would result in bigger fatter perch, bigger splake, bigger rainbows, and bigger macs.

But, you wouldn't catch the numbers of perch and splake that you can now.

It's a give and take


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

My Son, his Girlfriend and I fished the northern bays and we came away with 180 perch...just under 60 pounds of fish...not a bad day on the ice.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Anybody know how many people there really were? I've heard reports from 1,700 to 10,000


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

2100


----------



## FishlakeElkHunter (Sep 11, 2007)

1739 registered for Tourny. Estimate of over 2000 fisherman on the lake. 

Winning 4 man team had 108lbs of Perch. Estimate of 30-40,000 perch taken in that one day.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

Awesome! thanks


----------



## troutslayer (Apr 1, 2008)

I think their goal was originally 10,000 pounds of fish, not sure if that would have been met. There are still plenty more perch in the lake that need to be caught.

We were there and I couldnt believe the number of people. We caught a few perch , but then decided to move to deeper water for the Bows, splake and macs. We dont drive clear down to fishlake to fish for perch;-)


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

troutslayer said:


> I think their goal was originally 10,000 pounds of fish, not sure if that would have been met. There are still plenty more perch in the lake that need to be caught.
> 
> We were there and I couldnt believe the number of people. We caught a few perch , but then decided to move to deeper water for the Bows, splake and macs. We dont drive clear down to fishlake to fish for perch;-)


The goal was 10,000 fish removed, not lbs, so they positively crushed their goal and all expectations.

We also spent half the day pounding the trout, but still were able to take home a quota of tasty perch as well.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Here's what it looked like from where we were, about the middle north to south just to find a parking spot. And that was at 7:00 am.

Notice the ION ice auger and the Tweety Bird bucket


----------

